# Julia - in meinem neu entworfenen Kleid (27 pics)!!!



## Tobi.Borsti (16 Okt. 2006)

*Tobi Borsti*

_*präsentiert*_

*Julia*




 

 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 

 



 

 

 

​
*Glaubt ihr ich finde Kundinnen für mein neues Kleid???*


----------



## Muli (16 Okt. 2006)

Na da bin ich mir aber sicher 
Und bis es soweit ist danke ich dir für diesen Beitrag und dein Engagement hier an Board!


----------



## congo64 (15 Jan. 2011)

die neue Version von "Des Kaisers neue Kleider..."


----------

